
Go to url – https://go2url.xyz - ksmtk
https://go2url.xyz/
======
m6w6
WAT? 0_o What is this?

EDIT: OK I see now, it's really... nothing.
[https://github.com/voronianski/go2url.xyz](https://github.com/voronianski/go2url.xyz)

------
gus_massa
I don't understand why this is better than typing in the browser url box.

